# زيت ام حمد لتطويل وتكثيف شعر



## .استغفرالله (19 يونيو 2010)

خلطه ام حمدللشعر وعن تجربه مني شخصيا وتجربة سنين مو يوم ولا شهر وبتشوفون نتايج طيبه ومرضيه وعلى فكره انا ما نزل اي خلطه الا مجربتها على نفسي 
وانشالله اي وحده تستخدمها وتشوف نتايج مرضيه
والخلطه تنفع لاي وحده تعاني من قلة شعرها ومتوقف الطول فتره او في فراغات من الامام شهر واحد وبتلاحظين شعرك طولان وتوصيل لاي مكان لطلب/0569373602


----------

